# Need assisstance configuring wpa_supplicant...(SOLVED)

## southpaw

Hello all,

Okay, I've read the "wpa_supplicant.conf" file, the corresponding man page, and the info available on the web-page several times. I've also been searching the forums thouroughly (these and other forums). Now, maybe I'm just a complete idiot, but for some reason I'm not quite getting the config files explanation of how to set it up.

Heres what I've got;

Laptop w/ Intel PRO2200 WIFI Adapter, a Linksys WRT54g wireless router (I have the ipw2200, ipw2200 firmware, ieee80211 installed and working just fine)

Heres what I want to do;

Set up my wireless with the wpa_supplicant to use at home and occasionally at starbucks   :Wink:   . I just can't, for the life of me, figure out how to set it up properly. Any suggestions???

----------

## gentoo_dude

do you get it to connect anywhere?

how is your wireless network setup, what kind of encryption?  How about starbucks one?  I have never been to one.

based on the answers to these questions you configure your wpa_supplicant.conf

This is sample of mine:

```

###THESE ARE DEFAULTS FROM THE FILE WPA_SUPPLICANT.CONF.EXAMPLE

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

####THESE ARE THE NETWORKS WHERE I CONNECT

####school\work

####doesn't use encryption because I connect through the vpn after successful connection to the wireless router

network={

        ssid="gwireless"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

####Home

####I use WPA-PSK encryption

network={

        ssid="stremtan.org"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="secret_phrase"

        priority=5

}

```

the higher the priority number the more important the search is.  A priority 5 is higher than a priority 1.

----------

## southpaw

Hey,

I've tried different configuration combinations, but I can't get it to work right. So, I've been forced to revert back to a real basic "iwconfig" setup in my "/etc/conf.d/net" file. I wouldn't mind figuring it out on my own, but unfortunately those sample config files are pretty much greek to me. It also seems pretty odd to me that there isn't a more well defined tutorial somewhere online, and if there is I can't find it. I haven't taken my laptop to Starbucks in a while, but when I did I used their network with WinXP on my drive, and I had my wireless card work just fine without having to do anything.

    I basically want to use the wpa_supplicant for home use mainly, I mean what's the point in having a nice fancy wireless router if I can easily get hacked at home. However, I can get online because I made a copy of my "/init.d/net.eth0" file, and made a symlink for my eth1, which of course is my wireless link. Now when I was trying to configure my wpa_supplicant and couldn't get it to work automatically at startup, I would have to manually type this into the terminal:

```
# dhcpcd eth1
```

----------

## zigver

Have you setup the linksys?

In the Wireless -> Basic Wireless Settings tab:

  enter your SSID in "Wireless Network Name (SSID)"

  check 'enable' for the "Wireless SSID Broadcast"

In the Wireless -> Wireless Security tab:

  select 'WPA Pre-Shared Key' for "Security Mode"

  select 'TKIP' for "WPA Algorithms"

  enter your key in "WPA Shared Key"

Then for your wpa_supplicant.conf, you'll need a section that basically has:

```

network={

   ssid="<SSID>"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP

   psk="<WPA_Shared_Key>"

   priority=3

}
```

Where the <SSID> matches the SSID you entered in the router config and <WPA_Shared_Key> matches the key you entered in the router config.

Also /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and /etc/init.d/net.eth1 should both be symlinks to /etc/init.d/net.lo.

----------

## southpaw

I know that this will probably be a dumb question, but how do I find out what my "ssid" is?

----------

## zigver

Both the SSID and WPA_Shared_Key are whatever you want them to be.  Just make sure whatever you set in your conf file matches what is in your router.  Generally SSID is something that isn't really long.  It's sort of like a hostname for the particular wireless network.  But the key is like a password and you cannot go wrong with a long key.

----------

## bLaXe

You might also find this guide to be useful (I did). Especially the section on configuration per ESSID.

----------

## southpaw

Hey zigiver,

I forgot exactly how to access my linksys router interface so that I could get all the specific's, and yes my router is set up. I mean when I have everything that has to do with my "wpa_supplicant" uncommented in my "/etc/conf.d/net" my system picks up my wireless router without any issues. However, I don't feel very secure about doing things that way.

----------

## southpaw

Hey BLaxe,

believe me, I have read that doc many times over, as well as the man pages for; wpa_supplicant, iwconfig, wireless, and /etc/conf.d/net.

Unfortunately, the problem I'm having is a result of not having specific information regarding properly configuring the Intel PRO Wireless 2200b/g with the wpa_supplicant, even the how-to doc on the "gentoo-wiki" site doesn't really explain things as specifically as it probably should, even though I know that it is probably impractical to expect that how-to to include that much detail   :Cool:  .

----------

## zigver

 *southpaw wrote:*   

> Hey zigiver,
> 
> I forgot exactly how to access my linksys router interface so that I could get all the specific's, and yes my router is set up. I mean when I have everything that has to do with my "wpa_supplicant" uncommented in my "/etc/conf.d/net" my system picks up my wireless router without any issues. However, I don't feel very secure about doing things that way.

 

You should be able to get to your router via http://192.168.1.1.  Do you mean when you you "comment" everything related to wpa_supplicant in your /etc/conf.d/net?  If I understand right, it sounds like you  have security disabled.

----------

## southpaw

Hey there zigiver,

You are more than welcome to hit me upside the head with the "D'oH!" stick   :Confused:  . 

I don't know why I didn't think of this before, but apparently I've been trying to access my routers interface through my laptop via wireless. So after repeated failed attempts, I logged in on one of the desktops that are connected through one of the ethernet ports. After doing so I was finally able to access the interface and make any necessary adjustments to match up to my laptop (sweet  :Very Happy:  ). So I thank you for jostling up the part of my memory that handles the more obvious crap in my brain   :Embarassed:  . 

Now, one more thing before I can go on my merry way. In my "/etc/conf.d/net" file, I have my ethernet interface set up pretty typically:

```
#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

#
```

...and here is how I've got my wireless part setup:

```
#

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

#
```

...is there anything that I should add, or should I just leave this like so???

By the way, I'm planning on using "Shorewall" for my firewall, but I wanted to get my wireless issue locked down, savvy   :Wink:  .

----------

## bLaXe

 *southpaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now, one more thing before I can go on my merry way. In my "/etc/conf.d/net" file, I have my ethernet interface set up pretty typically:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, nothing else is needed. They're the only 4 lines I've got in my /etc/conf.d/net and everything works fine.

The config for wpa_supplicant is all in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## southpaw

Well alrighty then, if that's the case then I guess this case is closed   :Very Happy:  .

Once again I would like to thank everybody that helped me figure out how to make some sense out of this wireless/WPA deal. One more for the solved column   :Cool:  sweet...

....Now onto the next troubleshooting mystery???   :Wink:  ...

----------

